# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Fire Department AND AAS Testing

## surfinstud00

Do You know if the Fire departments test for the Jucie? It seems to me that it may actually help the job. But got to stay clean if they do.

----------


## jaysunderstudy

U know that is just exactly what I was thinking. I mean you could use the extra strength wen carrying someone outta a fire. If you got an RX for it, they can't do shit. You can get around testing but do somemore research on that subject.

----------


## jchopper1

some do as a pre-hire, but that is very rare. mine dosen't otherwise i'd been out the job 5 years ago.

----------


## thefitnesswoman

I know a lot of friends.. And none were ever tested!!

----------


## d smooth

i have been a firefighter for 11 years an have never heard of juice testing

----------


## CheddaNips

they might drug test randomly, but gear cant be detected by a normal 5 panel narcotics test. It has to be an 11 pannel test to detect Juice. No employer me or anyone i know has ever gotten a 11 pannel drug test

----------


## xXDevilDogXx

My department doesn't test, unless they had a good reason too. But they do a pre-hire 5 panel and random 5 panels throughout your career.

----------


## wascaptain5214

> My department doesn't test, unless they had a good reason too. But they do a pre-hire 5 panel and random 5 panels throughout your career.


same here with the dept i was on. we had one bro who had a bad temper was swole up (alot of us were, and still are), and acting the fool. he was tested for aas and failed. he got fired, he was a good firefighter too. oh i just remembered we also had a couple of cops fail aas test, one was my good bro! they brought the testig on themselves by acting the fool also

----------


## hobbs9963

2 of my friends are firefighters and they have never been tested.

----------


## 2bshredded

Never happend when I was on.....

----------


## bigt10

all you guys in usa???

i am sure in other countries such as UK where personal use is okay they cant do anything.

----------


## peachfuzz

the only thing to consider is if you are still trying to get hired they WILL ask if you have ever used any illegal drugs...and im certain they will ask you to clarify when you say yes. if you havnt cycled in the past i wouldnt start untill your hired. why risk it?

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

> all you guys in usa???
> 
> i am sure in other countries such as UK where personal use is okay they cant do anything.


I have heard of certain counties introducing RDT.
Its more for recreational chemicals they conduct RDT's. I have had a couple of tests (RDT's i coudnt tell you) when moving round to different areas of the country, but none have evern come back with a problem when ive been on or around a cycle. You normally find that the piss test is more for kidney function than detecting chemicals that should not be there.

----------


## Borat777

Has anyboby ever heard of any Canadian Fire Departments testing for gear! I have interviews comming up with a high possibilty of getting this job. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## green22

been a FFighter for 8 years and we dont even test for narcotics except when you first get hired. And Ive never heard of a dept in my state testing for juice.

----------


## fireman32

My department makes us take an annual physical. They do draw blood and take urine as a part of the process. I don't know much about AAS testing. How do I find out if they test for AAS? Any info will help... thank you!

----------


## 2bshredded

I've never seen it....been retired for 3 years from a major dept.

----------


## jchopper1

i can confirm that phoenix fire and some other of the valleys do test for aas as a pre-

hire. not sure if they do after, it all stemmed from a few cops and firemen getting 

busted awhile back.

----------


## Brian

FF in canada. Never test.

----------


## cj1capp

worked for a major dept.. in California for many years not one person was ever tested for AAS. Plenty tested on the job for rec drugs , you are GTG.,

----------


## xXDevilDogXx

I think you will be OK.

----------


## FireGuy

Prehire you may be tested in some departments but I know of none that do random test for employees. I have done background checks on nearly 100 candidates and can tell you drug screening is a major part of it. Although they might not ask directly about ASS you can expect to hear questions about "any" use of non prescribed drugs in your past. if you get an experienced person interviewing you and choose to dance around the subject do not be surprised if he detects you are not being straight with him.

----------


## deezy

Phoenix fire does test pre hire and i hear their random tests are 11 panel. Ive seen some pretty big firefighters tho...

----------


## wil71

Did hear NY starting to test law enforcement randomly.

----------


## sugarfreebig

that sux that they may be testing.

----------


## Bullyson

My best friend is a LT around my state and they did a pre hire UT on him years ago, but nothing since. I know ALOT of Fire Fighters who train w/gear w/no issues.

----------

